# Installing fuses in Metal Halide fixtures?



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Wouldn't you just use a simple in-line fuse? That's what it sounds like they are asking for. 

http://www.galco.com/scripts/cgiip.exe/wa/wcat/itemdtl.r?listtype=&pnum=HHT-BUSS


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Apparently this is what is in there: 










Yeah, not a biggie. Just had not had a call for these before. We rarely do any repair on what we consider "legacy" equipment, so this was simply something we had not had a request for. Thanks.


----------

